# Visiting Napa Valley. Need tips



## killswitch (Nov 24, 2012)

Have a trip to the Napa Valley planned this weekend. I was hoping anyone here have any tip or advice on beautiful locations in and around Napa Valley that's worth exploring. I am looking to shoot some landscapes, and currently researching some options. It is going to be a day trip so would like to touch some must see places before heading back home.

Appreciate your help.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2012)

Keep your eyes open and be prepared to pull the car to the side of the road - there are lots of scenic vistas from there. 

Domaine Carneros (at the bottom of the valley) is picturesque, worth a stop if you're coming up from the south, you'll pass by it going to Napa from SF. 

A good plan is usually to drive north through Napa Valley (along the 29), then back south along the Silverado Trail. Alternatively, come back south on the 29 and head over the Oakville Grade to Sonoma. 

In St. Helena, I highly recommend V. Sattui - excellent wine, they only sell at the winery and direct mail, but the grounds are nice, great deli so a good lunch stop. Cuvaison and Stag's Leap on the Silverado Trail. 

If you get to Sonoma, Chateau St. Jean is pretty (but I don't care for their wines - go next door to Kenwood to taste). 

Have fun!


----------



## robbymack (Nov 24, 2012)

Ahh my backyard. Honestly you can't go wrong anywhere in the valley. Hopefully the weather holds up today as well as it did yesterday, I haven't been in a few weeks, but if the grape leaves have all not fallen off you're in for a treat. There is probably a better chance for that on the north end of the valley (st Helena and further up) than on the south. As neuro stated domaine carneros is pretty, but if the weather is really clear (no marine layer) then skip that and try artesa instead (maybe 3 mins from domaine carneros) the wine is shit, but from their balcony on a clear day you can see all the way to the golden gate. Then I'd hop over to Nicholson ranch, their wine is better than the two above plus Charles the tasting room manager is a riot. If they'll let you walk around the grounds there is a quaint little chapel up on the hill built by the owners father a long time ago and a huge lion statue used in the sf opera. From there it will probably be getting close to lunchtime. Then there are a couple of choices, if your going to Sonoma, Sonoma town square is very picturesque and most of the restaurants on the square are good and reasonably priced. If your headed up the napa valley then for cheap lunch I'd recommend stopping at oxbow market, lots of choices there including gotts (formerly taylors refresher) or head up to oakville grocery for good sandwiches. For the higher end of lunch head to yountville. Personally I love buchon, Bottega, or ad hoc (they only offer lunch take out). From there the world is your oyster...I'd recommend the following for wine tasting, caymus, hall, Robert Craig, patz and hall, schramsberg, Joseph phelps, honig, duckhorn, pine ridge, chimney rock, page. For sight seeing more so than wine drinking, Coppola, mondavi, beringer, sterling. I am sure I can come up with a lot more. Let me know what kind of vino you're in to and I could provide some more specific recommendations.


----------



## distant.star (Nov 24, 2012)

.
Don't drink & drive.

This is always a maximum enforcement weekend!


----------



## ChilledXpress (Nov 24, 2012)

Great wine and awesome photography gallery... Local photographers and a still large Ansel Adams collection.

Mumm Napa Valley winery includes one of the world’s leading galleries of photographic art. Though former owners removed part of the famed Ansel Adams collection, benefactors have replaced them, and temporary exhibits provide an excuse to visit often. 8445 Silverado Trail, Rutherford. 800-686-6272.


Like Mumm, the Turnbull winery features a gallery featuring of famous black and white photography. The current exhibit features the work of Ansel Adams. The exhibit changes every six months. It is in the reserve room of the winery, so requires appointments. 8210 Saint Helena Hwy., Oakville. (707) 963-5839


----------



## boateggs (Nov 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Keep your eyes open and *be prepared to pull the car to the side of the road* - there are lots of scenic vistas from there.



although neuro usually has really good advise, use common sense and dont pull over unless it is actually okay to. I cannot tell you how many times I have seen people pull over to get the picture but they 1) forget that many people are drinking and driving, 2) pretty much all roads are single lane and 3) dont pull off correctly and end up hampering traffic.

Have fun and dont drink too much unless you pay for a driver/wine tour. Most wineries are very picturesque and the whole industry is built around curb appeal and the image. Dont just go to the big wineries, the smaller one make better wine and are not as crowded. We have over 200 wineries in just Napa valley. I used to work in the industry but have since gotten out and dont want to give a biased opinion on wineries. Just have fun


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hands down #1 visit in napa: 
*+ Castello di Amorosa*


----------



## killswitch (Nov 25, 2012)

Amazing feedback. Thanks folks. I have jotted them down on google maps for reference. Looks like my wife came up with similar points of interest. And really appreciate the advice on drinking and driving, I dont drink but I can't say the same for the other drivers that may be driving on those roads, so will keep that in mind. I had no idea, so thanks again for the heads up! You folks are awesome. ^_^


----------

